# Wertfrage ?



## subdiver (21. August 2007)

Mir gefällt das Element 50 oder 70 sehr gut, aber die Preise sind doch ziemlich ambitioniert, oder ?  

Ist die Verarbeitungsqualität und Langlebigkeit um so viel besser, 
als z.B. bei Cube oder Fatmodul ?

Denn diese bekommt man schon z.T. für  1.500,-- mit viel besserer Ausstattung, als z.B. beim Element 50.

Also was macht Rocky so teuer ?
Es kann ja nur am Rahmen liegen und der ist ja auch "nur" aus Alu  

Danke und Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## ow1 (21. August 2007)

wenn du mal ein rocky in den händen gehabt hast, lässt du alles andere liegen! Rahmenfinish vom feinsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (21. August 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> wenn du mal ein rocky in den händen gehabt hast, lässt du alles andere liegen! Rahmenfinish vom feinsten!



Das ist ja mein Problem !! Ich hatte ein Rocky in den Händen  

Aber rein rational lässt sich der Preisunterschied (auch noch mit schlechteren Komponenten) wohl nicht erklären  
Oder doch ?

Ist die LX-Ausstattung "standesgemäß" an einem Element 50 für  2.790,-- ?


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2007)

Was ist am BMW X5 den Mehrpreis zum Kia Sportage wert? Muß wohl jeder selber entscheiden...

Und die Preise sind auch nicht in Stein gehauen


----------



## subdiver (21. August 2007)

Na ja, mehr wie  2.300,-- für das Element 50 sind anscheinend nicht möglich  
Für ein LX-Bike wohlgemerkt


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. August 2007)

Und was ist an LX verkehrt? Schaltet genauso gut wie XT oder höher ist "nur" wenige Gramm schwerer.. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, als es noch gravierende Unterschiede in der Performance der einzelnen Gruppen gab. Mittlerweile ist die Technik so weit, dass auch die unteren Gruppen absolut Wettkamptauglich sind!
Was Rocky auch noch so "teuer" macht ist natürlich die Exklusivität! Ein Cube oder sonst was findet man an jeder Ecke, aber mit nem Rocky hast du einfach was besonderes..

cheers,


----------



## knoxvillj (21. August 2007)

ein rocky zu fahren ist ein lebensgefühl.!.

kauf dir lieber keines wenn du nicht schon seit jahren davon träumst 
und cube mit rocky vergleichst.

 Gruß


----------



## subdiver (21. August 2007)

Wenn ich keinen Sinn für "das Besondere" hätte, 
würde ich kein Litespeed und Sannino mit Custom-Ausstattung fahren


----------



## swannema (21. August 2007)

Mein Rocky Vertex TO ist schon 10Jahre alt und ist immer noch top, noch genauso genauso gut wie am Anfang. Damit relativiert sich der Preis gewaltig und das Gefühl ein Rocky zu fahren- Priceless.
Beim Preis, warten und zuschlagen wenn es ein Angebot gibt, letztens gab es ein Element 70 vom Händler (All Mountains Wiesbaden) bei Ebay für 2900.


----------



## wilson (22. August 2007)

Man sollte so eine Frage wohl nicht im RM Forum stellen.  Rational begründen lassen sich die Preise sicher nicht.


----------



## wilson (22. August 2007)

Muss allerdings zugeben, dass meine Begeisterung für die Marke auch nicht mehr so gross ist, seit man mir klammheimlich ein Vertex70 made in Taiwan (zum gleichen Preis wie die made in Canada Vorgänger, versteht sich) untergejubelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (22. August 2007)

durch Stellen dieser Frage ergibt sich die Antwort schon selbst: Hände weg, denn das hat mit Ratio nix zu tun!
Bei den Leuten hier im Forum ist das so als würdest Du fragen: 
Wieso soll ich ein schönes Angus Steak essen (mit Folienkartoffel, evtl. noch Speckbohnen, medium-roh) wenn ich auch nen Beutel Astronautennahrung für 3 Euro mit dem gleichen Nährwert bekomme. 
Hier sind nur Steak-Esser!

happy trails


----------



## wilson (22. August 2007)

Schon richtig. Allerdings sollte trotz Rockywahn bis zu einem gewissen Grad eine differenzierte und wertfreie Betrachtungsweise möglich sein. Zur Zeit bin ich schwer am Zweifeln, obs beim nächsten Mal wieder ein RM sein wird (Obwohl ich schon sehr mit einem Element liebäugle). Andere Firmen sind innovativer und auch sexy (mein nächstes HT könne z.B. gut ein CD Taurin, mein nächstes Fully ein Trek Fuel EX werden).

Ist mir aber schon klar, dass derartig ketzerische Aussagen hier mit Schimpf und Schande bedacht werden.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. August 2007)

dann kauf dir endlich ein trek und verkauf die rockys. oder warte auf deinen taiwancarbon rahmen.


----------



## subdiver (22. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Muss allerdings zugeben, dass meine Begeisterung für die Marke auch nicht mehr so gross ist, seit man mir klammheimlich ein Vertex70 made in Taiwan (zum gleichen Preis wie die made in Canada Vorgänger, versteht sich) untergejubelt hat.



Damit kann sich RM auf kurz oder lang kaputt machen  
Denn es wurden schon einige Kultfirmen auf diese Weise ruiniert
oder von großen Konzernen übernommen.


----------



## Nofaith (22. August 2007)

Kann mich Sw!tch nur anschliessen! 

Für manchen heisst heutztage Innovativ=Carbon, ohne kann man ja nicht mehr! Schau ich ein paar Jahre zurück, so war's glaub ich doch Trek die noch Antriebsschwingen bauten als andere schon längst viel innovativer auf 3-D-Link oder FSR-Technolgie setzten. Und trotzdem gibt's Trek immer noch. 

Ich trag auch keine Rocky-Brille, es gibt genügend Verbesserungspunkte, wie z.B. Lackqualität der Scandium-Rahmen, Rostbeständigkeit von verbauten Schrauben, Qualität der Züge bei komplett Bikes,... Liest Du auch z.B. Bike-Tests, so findest Du fast nie ein serienmässiges Rocky, die werden von Bike-Action immer etwas modifiziert, die meisten anderen Hersteller schicken die Serienbikes, sollte normal bei RM auch so sein.

Kauf Dir Dein Carbon und dann ist gut   Ob Rocky was in Carbon bringt oder nicht werden wir hier nicht beeinflussen. Nur in jedem Thread das gleich Thema anzuschneiden nervt doch etwas. Oder hast Du Angst Dir 'nen Element-Rahmen zu kaufen und 2009 kommt ein Carbon und Du bist nicht dabei?!?!


----------



## wilson (22. August 2007)

Jetzt seid ihr es, die die Diskussion auf die Carbonfrage reduzieren. Ich habe an anderer Stelle betont, dass ich (zur Zeit) gar kein Carbonbike will (Das Taurin war hier zugegebenermassen schlecht gewählt, ich hätte besser das Caffeine genannt). Es geht hier auch nicht um diese Frage, sondern darum, wie man den Wert eines Bikes bemisst. Für mich hatt RM einen Teil seiner Faszination eingebüsst und seitdem schaue ich etwas mehr über den Tellerrand und da gibt es viel Interessantes zu sehen.

Wir können aber natürlich hier auch alle einträchtig das Rocky Mountain Credo singen, dann sind wir alle schön einer Meinung und die Diskussion ist stinklangweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2007)

es kommt ja noch darauf an welche Art von Alu, welche besonderen Rohre, der Lack, das sie handgeschweißt sind mit Unterschriebener Qualitätskontrolle, sie kommen aus dem Mutterland, es steckt die jahrelange Erfahrung drin etc... All das macht den Preis aus, denn ich persöhnlich dabei sehr gerne in kauf nehme.

Es ist eben auch kein Massenprodukt wie z.B Kona


----------



## ow1 (23. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Jetzt seid ihr es, die die Diskussion auf die Carbonfrage reduzieren. Ich habe an anderer Stelle betont, dass ich (zur Zeit) gar kein Carbonbike will (Das Taurin war hier zugegebenermassen schlecht gewählt, ich hätte besser das Caffeine genannt). Es geht hier auch nicht um diese Frage, sondern darum, wie man den Wert eines Bikes bemisst. Für mich hatt RM einen Teil seiner Faszination eingebüsst und seitdem schaue ich etwas mehr über den Tellerrand und da gibt es viel Interessantes zu sehen.
> 
> Wir können aber natürlich hier auch alle einträchtig das Rocky Mountain Credo singen, dann sind wir alle schön einer Meinung und die Diskussion ist stinklangweilig.



Wenn man will, findet man bei jedem Hersteller ein Haar in der Suppe. 
Das neue Element war der Grund, warum ich von Canyon zu Rocky umgestiegen bin. Ich bin schon etliche Bikes gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass ich mich noch auf keinem so wohlgefühlt habe, wie auf dem Element. Da habe ich das Gefühl, das Bike wurde speziell für mich gemacht.

Und ja, ich hab schon so viele Komplimente für mein Rad bekommen das mein Ego um das doppelte angewachsen ist 

Aber klar, es kann und will nicht jeder ein Rocky fahren...


----------



## wilson (23. August 2007)

Persönliche Erfahrungen sind der Schlüssel. Mein Slayer liebe ich über alles. Als ich aber voller Freude den Vertex Rahmen auspackte und feststellte, dass das Teil in Fernost geschweisst wurde, kam ich mir halt schon verarscht vor, wo man doch bei RM gerne betont, wie alles zuhause in Vancouver gemacht wird. Das mindert mein Ansehen der Manufaktur gewaltig.

Aber du hast ja eine Element. Und das schweisst man immer noch in Canada. Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Bul Biker (23. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nicht zu vernachlässigen ist der Wiederverkaufswert von namhaften Herstellern  und Kultmarken (nicht nur von Rocky). Der ist doch auch wesentlich größer.


----------



## ow1 (23. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Persönliche Erfahrungen sind der Schlüssel. Mein Slayer liebe ich über alles. Als ich aber voller Freude den Vertex Rahmen auspackte und feststellte, dass das Teil in Fernost geschweisst wurde, kam ich mir halt schon verarscht vor, wo man doch bei RM gerne betont, wie alles zuhause in Vancouver gemacht wird. Das mindert mein Ansehen der Manufaktur gewaltig.
> 
> Aber du hast ja eine Element. Und das schweisst man immer noch in Canada. Glückwunsch dazu!



Ich denke schon das RM hier aufpassen muss und wenigstens die hochwertigen Bikes noch in Canada zusammen bruzeln sollte. Ich finde, wenn ich schon so viel ausgebe, dann hab ich das Anrecht auf made in canada.


----------



## el Lingo (23. August 2007)

Sicher baut Rocky schöne Bikes und ich bin auch schon seit über 10 Jahren Fan der Bikes, aber man sollte tatsächlich auch mal mit Abstand auf die Sache schauen können. Die Räder sind im Vergleich zu vielen anderen deutlich teurer und ob sie in der Qualität dafür so viel besser sind, dass sich dieser Aufpreis rechtfertigt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich 1. nicht so viele andere Bikes gefahren habe und 2. kein Ingenieur bin. Sie sind halt schön und man kann einen kleinen Faible für sie entwickeln. Dennoch würde ich auch andere Bikes fahren...


----------



## Sw!tch (23. August 2007)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nicht zu vernachlässigen ist der Wiederverkaufswert von namhaften Herstellern  und Kultmarken (nicht nur von Rocky). Der ist doch auch wesentlich größer.



stimmt meiner meinung nach nicht. specializeds sx trail zum beispiel is gebraucht immer noch n stück tuer als n switch, trotz der großen untershciede bei den neupreisen.

und neulich ging bei ebay ein neue! unaufgebautes rmx X-fire für 1200 weg. ich hätt so heulen können 
das hat zwar jetzt nicht viel mitm thema zu tun aber ich wollt einfach mal meine gefühle rauslassen


----------



## wilson (24. August 2007)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass auch ältere Rahmenmodelle bei E-bay und bei diversen Onlineshops kaum billiger gehen als aktuelle. Dies spricht IMHO schon für eine hohe Wertbeständigkeit. Gerade bei Kultmarken gilt oft, je älter desto teurer. Sieht man z.B. daran, zu welchen Fantasiepreisen die Quantum Pro Rahmen von Klein die Besitzer wechseln.


----------



## wilson (24. August 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das RM hier aufpassen muss und wenigstens die hochwertigen Bikes noch in Canada zusammen bruzeln sollte. Ich finde, wenn ich schon so viel ausgebe, dann hab ich das Anrecht auf made in canada.



Genau. Wenn ich ein RM kaufe, dann doch deswegen, weil ich etwas Exklusives will. Wenn ich aber für den Preis ein schön lackiertes Massenprodukt aus Fernost bekomme, dann Tschüss!

Meinetwegen mag es aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen vernünftig sein, die weniger hoch in der Productrange angesiedelten Bikes in Billiglohnländern produzieren zu lassen, dann solls aber auch billig sein.


----------



## Nofaith (24. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Genau. Wenn ich ein RM kaufe, dann doch deswegen, weil ich etwas Exklusives will. Wenn ich aber für den Preis ein schön lackiertes Massenprodukt aus Fernost bekomme, dann Tschüss!
> 
> Meinetwegen mag es aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen vernünftig sein, die weniger hoch in der Productrange angesiedelten Bikes in Billiglohnländern produzieren zu lassen, dann solls aber auch billig sein.



Das man die "billig" produzierten Rahmen günstiger bekommt ist zwar ein verständlicher Wunsch, wirst Du aber so nirgends in der Bike-Branche finden. Genau das war der Grund warum ich mir kein Specialized mehr gekauft habe, mein 2001er S-Works ist noch "Made in the USA", danach gings mit der Produktion ab nach Taiwan, Preise blieben gleich bzw. wurden erhöht. Stand damals schon zwischen S-Works und RM, deshalb gab's dann den Element-Rahmen. Selbst Canyon verkauft ja seine Rahmen im Verhältnis zu den komplett Bikes viel zu teuer.


Allerdings sind die 70er Vertex-Rahmen in Canada schon "günstiger". Letzter Preis den ich mal angefragt hatte waren $999 (www.SimonsBikeShop.com). Beim aktuellen Euro/kan.Dollar-Kurs müssten die Rahmen 699 kosten, selbst wenn man noch was draufsattelt für Shipping & Co. dürfte er nicht über 1000 kosten. Die Preisgestaltung liegt aber nicht an RM selbst sondern am jeweiligen Importeuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (24. August 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das man die "billig" produzierten Rahmen günstiger bekommt ist zwar ein verständlicher Wunsch, wirst Du aber so nirgends in der Bike-Branche finden. Genau das war der Grund warum ich mir kein Specialized mehr gekauft habe ...



So siehts aus, man will doch schließlich die Gewinne maximieren und nicht irgendwelche Einsparungen an den Kunden weitergeben :kotz:


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2007)

Ist es Euch tatsächlich so wichtig, ob der Rahmen in USA/Canada oder in Taiwan geschweisst ist? 
Ich für meinen Teil gehe davon aus, dass die in Taiwan auch sehr gut schweissen können und man sich deren Verarbeitung gründlich angeschaut und für ausreichend für ein Rocky befunden hat.


----------



## wilson (24. August 2007)

@bestmove: Eben, und deshalb ist wohl verständlich, dass die einstige Euphorie etwas gedämpft wurde.


----------



## wilson (24. August 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ist es Euch tatsächlich so wichtig, ob der Rahmen in USA/Canada oder in Taiwan geschweisst ist?
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe davon aus, dass die in Taiwan auch sehr gut schweissen können und man sich deren Verarbeitung gründlich angeschaut und für ausreichend für ein Rocky befunden hat.



Ich stelle schon einen gewissen Unterschied an den Schweissnähten meines Slayers und meine Vertex fest. Die sind im ersten Fall schon etwas schöner und gleichmässiger. Ist nur ein kleiner optischer Nachteil. Optik ist aber gerade bei RM ein wichtiger Punkt.


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ist es Euch tatsächlich so wichtig, ob der Rahmen in USA/Canada oder in Taiwan geschweisst ist?
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe davon aus, dass die in Taiwan auch sehr gut schweissen können und man sich deren Verarbeitung gründlich angeschaut und für ausreichend für ein Rocky befunden hat.



Die Diskussion um die Qualität hatten wir schon oft genug. Auch in Fernost können die Schweißen. Mir geht es um Exklusivität und hauptsächlich auch um die Produktionsumstände. Ich zahle etwas mehr, dafür kann ich auch sicher sein, das der Rahmen von vernünftig bezahlten Arbeitern zusammengebraten wird. Wenn ich einen Kinnesis Rahmen haben will, zahle ich auch nicht mehr als 250,. Punkt!

Leider geben die Herstelle ihre Preisvorteile selten weiter. Die Helme von Bell werden nicht mehr in Frankreich sondern in China hergestellt. Trotzdem sind sie nicht billiger. MET kommt für den gleichen Preis aus Italien. Wenn die Passform stimmt, ist MIR klar welchen Helm ich kaufe 
Die neuen Nothwave Schuhe kommen jetzt auch aus China ohne dass sich am Preis was geändert hat. Nur die Verarbeitung ist runter 

Robert


----------



## fritzn (25. August 2007)

Vertrauen, Herzblut, Spirit, Innovation, Qualität.


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ...und hauptsächlich auch um die Produktionsumstände. Ich zahle etwas mehr, dafür kann ich auch sicher sein, das der Rahmen von vernünftig bezahlten Arbeitern zusammengebraten wird. ...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach bei den "harten" Faktoren der wichtigste Aspekt. Man sollte nur nach Globalisierung und günstigsten Preisen schreien, wenn man selbst auch bereit wäre, als Arbeitnehmer zu eben diesen Bedingungen zu arbeiten. Und damit meine ich das komplette Spektrum von Absicherung der Arbeitnehmer (Arbeitsschutz, Sozialversicherungen,..) bis hin zum Umweltschutz. Menschenrechte erwähnen wir dabei noch gar nicht.
Da kommen mir bei einigen der momentan so boomenden Exportländer doch massive Zweifel, ob ich denn da arbeiten wollte.

Und für die "weichen" Faktoren sollte man den Wert einer Sache nicht nach dem Preis berechnen, sondern welchen Wert die Sache in ideeller und/oder gefühlsmäßiger Weise für mich selbst darstellt. Man sollte sich fragen: Wenn ICH das will, weil ICH mich damit gut fühle, wenn ICH es benutze, ansehe, damit unterwegs bin und ICH es mir leisten kann, dann kaufe ICH es mir und fühle mich trotz des etwas höheren Preises gut dabei.

@ Threadersteller: Frag dich selbst, ob du ein Rocky willst, du bist die ausschließliche Instanz. Wenn man erst andere fragen muss, bist du für die "weichen" Faktoren, welche dich für ein Rocky entscheiden lassen, einfach (noch) nicht zugänglich genug. 
Und wenn du dir trotz deiner noch vorhandenen Zweifel doch eins kaufen würdest und du dich jedesmal, wenn du dir dein Rocky anschaust oder darauf fährst, fragen würdest, ob der Preis denn nicht doch zu hoch war, lass es bleiben. Das würde mir das Fahren damit wirklich verleiden.


bike-it-easy


----------



## subdiver (27. August 2007)

Ich habe gerade mein Rocky bestellt  
Das Element 50 kann ich dann am Mittwoch abholen  

Ich lasse aber gleich einen Flattbar montieren, denn mit dem Serien-Riser
kommt man ja bei uns die Berge nicht hoch  

Von der Ausstattung hätte ich lieber das 70er gehabt, 
aber die Farbe vom 50er gefällt mir besser und der Geldbeutel 
ist zur Zeit nicht so gut gefüllt  

Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2007)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoxvillj (27. August 2007)

Geht doch.!!

So und jetzt hast ein bike an den du stück für stück aufrüsten kannst und jedes edelteil ranmachen kannst ohne dich lächerlich zu machen,
weil das teil teuerer ist wie dein bike.

gute entscheidung!


----------

